# Coyote traps???



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Would anyone here say that Duke #2s would not suffice to hold coyotes? My main goal next year is fox but I know where I am the coyotes are abundant and will need to weed them out first. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Not my 1st choice, but I have caught some with those traps.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Can you use snares?
There way better for coyotes!!!!!!
AND way cheaper.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Snares underwater only here


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I would not buy them unless you plan on fully modifying them. If you don't mod them out they will get chewed up and bent. I would not recommend them.


----------



## _RJ_ (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't have any problems with my bridger #2's holding yotes.


----------

